# lil waynnnnnnnnne



## irumkhan (May 13, 2013)

hey everyone i m new here and i m lil wayne music lover he is damn good the quotes he used in his songs 6 foot 7 foot is just awesome like he said "women of my dream i dont sleep so cant find her" wow haha i m same like him i also cant find women of my dream cuz i dream when i m awaking i dont dream while sleeping uhh damn it  so finding a girl for me is not possiblllllllllle :\


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

irumkhan said:


> hey everyone i m new here and i m lil wayne music lover he is damn good the quotes he used in his songs 6 foot 7 foot is just awesome like he said "women of my dream i dont sleep so cant find her" wow haha i m same like him i also cant find women of my dream cuz i dream when i m awaking i dont dream while sleeping uhh damn it  so finding a girl for me is not possiblllllllllle :\


hey me to Lil Wayne must be the best guitarist ever


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

In case you didn't notice, this is a *classical music* forum.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

You have the wrong forum


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> You have the wrong forum


someone should move the thread to the opera forum.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

yo niggahigga lil wayne more like lil ***** he ain't worth **** he got nothing on WAGNER ***** go home to your mom dawg


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

This is one of the last places on the internet I expected to see a thread like this.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lil Wayne SUCKS. It's like someone kicked his voicebox and now he sounds like a buzzing bumblebee.

It's all about Jay, Ye, and Cudder.

*Now, you owe us a favour. Go to your hip-hop forums and start a thread called "I love baroque music" and start the same, reversed discussion there.*


----------



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

irumkhan said:


> hey everyone i m new here and i m lil wayne music lover he is damn good the quotes he used in his songs 6 foot 7 foot is just awesome like he said "women of my dream i dont sleep so cant find her" wow haha i m same like him i also cant find women of my dream cuz i dream when i m awaking i dont dream while sleeping uhh damn it  so finding a girl for me is not possiblllllllllle :\







listen to the "background music".. the melody


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

conclass said:


> listen to the "background music".. the melody


Well at least he chose some good music to rip off for it


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The OP is a known spammer. We've left the thread up so that those of you who are interested can continue to discuss lil wayne, whoever he might be.:tiphat:


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> The OP is a known spammer.


If that was a bot, it's simultaneously the best and worst I've ever seen.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I'm glad he didn't die. People were acting like they were gonna start pretending to like him for a minute there.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ahammel said:


> If that was a bot, it's simultaneously the best and worst I've ever seen.


Uh.... *"super moderator"* (over the avatar) might be more than a _*lil' hint*_* *

Anyway, the dude can't hold a candle to B.B. King.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

jani said:


> hey me to Lil Wayne must be the best guitarist ever


Heheheh i can't believe i stopped Knappertsbusch's Die Walkure to hear Lil Wayne's guitar solo. hehehehehhehe Go home Wagner, you're just music from the past!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Uh.... *"super moderator"* (over the avatar) might be more than a _*lil' hint*_* *


I meant the OP.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Lil Wayne is da best yo. Ain't no one can top him. I am super cool for listening to him. (sarcasm)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Lil Wayne is da best yo. Ain't no one can top him. I am super cool for listening to him. (sarcasm)


Sarcasm has its effect enhanced when you point out that you're being sarcastic.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> Sarcasm has its effect enhanced when you point out that you're being sarcastic.


Is that sarcasm


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Burroughs said:


> Is that sarcasm


no 
yes
dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

As schuberkovich says, it is dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> As schuberkovich says, it is dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd.


Have I told you that I love you today?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Lil' Wayne is a disgrace to music.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Lil' Wayne is a disgrace to music.


I disagree. Lil' wayne and music are unrelated, so he cannot be a disgrace to something he's not related with.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Cut to 20 years from now and cue thousands of thirty-somethings shaking their heads sadly while simultaneously muttering 'did I really enjoy listening to that sort of crap when I was 16?' Not that anyone will give a flying one who 'Li'l Wayne' is by then. Why do people who like music such as that deem it necessary to talk in cliched street gibberish all the time?


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Lil wayne is what is wrong with most music nowadays,what with Clear Channel and such.


----------

